# POT Licking SOB Guide - What an A**!!!!



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

Yesterday morning, myself and two other buddies were heading out of SLP going offshore for a quick trip. Well, on the way out we are passing under the SLP Bridge and immediately saw several boats anchored near the bridge all fishing towards the Gulf. So we (Being the Courteous Fisherman we are) put the boat in idle and just cruised by the first boat on the North side of him, not to interrupt his fishing, they were in the process of reeling in a fish when we were passing him. This AS*Hol* Started shouting at us "The FISH GOT OFF, ITS ALREADY OFF" Like we were wanting to just see what he was catching or something. This is Definitely a guide, because I have had two other run ins with him out in West bay near a Fishing hole. He THINKS he owns the Freakin WHOLE BAY or Something!! I hope he sees this and remembers me, because I WILL see you again out there one day, and Next time, I wont be so NICE!! We just passed by him after he started shouting, and I was just thinking, What the hell is he yelling about!!! We were heading offshore, NO intentions in the World to Fish next to YOU!! Sooooo Many courteous and genuine fisherman out there, but just the one or two like this guy really really make things bad for everyone else!! Thanks for Listening,,, I just had to get this out there!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

next time give him a salute as you pass by at about half throttle to kick up more wake


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Did that person have customers? Got to wonder how they felt, if their guide went off the deep end..LOL


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Are you talking about a one to many happy meals lookin fella?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I've had the same problem with probably the same guide. He thinks that he owns the whole pass. I had a few words with him a few weeks ago about the reason why they called it a pass. When he was anchored in "his" spot it did not leave much room to go out in an offshore boat.


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

if you are anchored anywhere near a channel or navigable waterway, you had better expect anything. When I run through the pass, I do not slow down. To hairy to be polite. stay on plane and keep in the gut. And the guys anchored need to get over it.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

I have to agree somewhat with Captain Blood, but, remember that we are responsible for our wake and any damage or injury it may create.


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

YES,,, This Guide had two Customers with him, and YES, hes the Guide that has had way more than too many Happy Meals!! This guy is a Poor Excuse for a Fishing Guide, On two other occasions I have run into him, and "His" fishing spots, and both times he had the "Cold Stares" and also throwing his line in our direction to mark his 200' Radious of fishing area!! I can't wait to run into him again!!


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

He's a real piece of work....the day we exchanged words one of his clients told him to cool it.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

*1 Over sized bad apple.*

I run trips out and around this same area. All it takes is 1 bad apple like this guy to make the rest of the guide's look bad. When I am running a trip I try to be as freindly as I can and respect others which sounds like what you were doing. Sounds like this guy is an idiot. One of these days he will pop off to the wrong person and who knows what the result can turn out to be. My hat is off to you Sir for having the respect to slow down for others and my finger is raised high to the A Hole that thinks he is a guide that makes us other guides look bad.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

although I've only been on a couple guided trips EVER.... from other run in's I've had on the water... it seems quite a few guides think ANYONE that is within eyesight is trying to steal "their" spot....


----------



## Outrage (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone know his name or the type of boat?


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

i think the proper way to repay his courtesy is to publish the coordinates to his honey hole!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Kyle I understand what you are saying. The way I feel is that the water is not owned by me so if you are fishing near me then that is fine ( I have waved people to a spot to help them, not wave them to go a way) or you are in a spot I was running to and you are there before me, then you beat me to it and I will just have to move to another spot. Not all Guides are all the same. When ever other guides like the one mentioned act the way they do it gives us all a bad name. Sorry for the way you feel about guides.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

jlatigo said:


> i think the proper way to repay his courtesy is to publish the coordinates to his honey hole!


Now thats just funny right there! Our group fishes this same area and it is simply crowded, chill out. If a guide or anyone else thinks they own the area, they may need to seek another form of economical input for your life style or form of recreation. Be safe and use some common sense.


----------



## salty4416 (Jan 6, 2005)

what type of boat?


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

There was a video I have seen recently of a guide/boat captain pulling out a gun and shooting it to keep other fishermen away.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

johnny a said:


> There was a video I have seen recently of a guide/boat captain pulling out a gun and shooting it to keep other fishermen away.


thats just nuts!!!! that guy's rice ain't cooked all the way!


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

> There was a video I have seen recently of a guide/boat captain pulling out a gun and shooting it to keep other fishermen away.


I would venture to say that if you really saw this that guy is a) no longer a licensed guide and/or b) no longer a part of the free population.

Drawing on someone for a fish......pretty darn silly. Commercial guys, that's another story entirely.

12lb


----------



## FlatsHooker (Aug 1, 2006)

Man yall got it messed up really. Why complain about it? Do something about it. 

Roll over there or swim over there and let the guy know what's up.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

nah just post his honey hole and maybe he will stop being an *- hole! if not well...at least we can have a new place to fish!( i know potlicker!!!)


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

I really appreciate everyones comments on here, and I knew if I voiced my opinion you guys would help out.. Its just unreal how some people act out there on the water, but like I said, its only the 1 or 2 bad apples that mess it up for the rest of us fisherman. This "so called guide" is a heavier set individual with an older 22' or so CC, kind of yellowish colored boat, and I see him always wearing the same type outfit, like a tanned color shorts and shirt with matching hat. This guy has also run into another buddy of mine out there once and they exchanged words around a specific fishing hole, because my buddy pulled up to him and he felt he was too close!! Yall keep the comments coming!


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

the way it sounds, this guys blood pressure is so high that he might have a heart attack soon if someone else fishes next to him.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

whoop his arse!!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good ol fashun Roy D. Mercer situation brewin!!!


"Just how big an ol boy are ya?"


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Who cares who he is... Its not that he is a guide.. That isnt the issue.. There are MANY MANY people out there that act this way that are NOT GUIDES... Ya know what i mean... Its just a respect issue period with this country.. Its not going to change unfortunately..

However, i cant believe such an ***** like that stays in business with his customers.

Get a pic next time, well post it around the world lol

Thomas


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Cmount said:


> we are responsible for our wake and any damage or injury it may create.


I don't think that someone can anchor in the channel and then hold someone else responsible for their wake.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

> Who cares who he is... Its not that he is a guide.. That isnt the issue.. There are MANY MANY people out there that act this way that are NOT GUIDES... Ya know what i mean... Its just a respect issue period with this country.. Its not going to change unfortunately..


that is absolutly correct,, and if he had gotten to the computer first, he would have call someone a POTLICKER ,,same thread ,, different approach,,,, it all a big joke , life is too short to fight over fishing..
just keep your distance and ignore the jerk , the Roy D Mercer approach could turn real bad , real fast


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I always hate hearing those stories. Most of my experience with guides either while using one or while out by myself has been positive. I've seen a couple of situations where I was fishing with a guide and someone came up an got in our way when we were already established on a spot. In both of those instances the guide waded over to them explained the situation and then pointed them to another position where they wouldn't be in our way, but would give them good chances at fish. That's the way to handle it.

Once I was out in my boat and spotted some birds working about a quarter mile away. I got there at the same time as a guide who had also spotted them. After a brief conversation we agreed to take opposite sides of the action and we all caught fish for about the next 15 minutes. After the action was over we wished each other well and went our seperate ways.

As many have pointed out, there are plenty of spots and plenty of fish for all of us. There's really no need for things to get ugly.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to put the word out on the "BUM", there's way to many Guides out there that would never pull a stunt like that. As we see on this site many of the guides in our area are helpful in posting reports and they don't get compensated for their trouble. And as a client I'd be PO'd if the Guide I was paying acted like he had rabies making for such an enjoyable day on the water. Twisting this WINGNUT out on the water could start more then just a little trouble with this one being a bubble or 2 off. Sounds like you did the right thing and most everyone here can relate to it with the amount of boats on the water these days.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm going to have to go get a sammitch and read this entire thread!


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Someone needs to push his arse into the water to cool him off next time he acts like a fool.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Who the hell is it?  LOL


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

triple f said:


> Sounds like a good ol fashun Roy D. Mercer situation brewin!!!
> 
> "Just how big an ol boy are ya?"


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

A really good guide I know says that dude is a piece of chit that can't find fish if they were swimmin up his pee hole.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hilldo said:


> A really good guide I know says that dude is a piece of chit that can't find fish if they were swimmin up his pee hole.


Dude, thats happened before.. LMAO


----------



## cityslicker (Dec 20, 2005)

*Postal Guide*

Have to believe unless his customers were also a**holes, they won't be using him again in the future. Fishing is supposed to be fun (yes I know it is a job for the guides) and such actions ruin a trip. It has been my experience that the most memorable guided trips are with guides that have a great sense of humor. Usually guides are providing helpful instructions for their customers-apparently this guide is teaching his customers to be rude.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

Look Next Time Go By Real Slow And Everyone In The Boat Puul Your Pants Down And Show Him What He Is Acting Like. Lol


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*yes an a## *****

My hats also to ya man,,, I run the same area also on a regular basis. One remark from this fella and he'll loose a couple of those happy meals. Apparently he has not seen a boat go from full throttle to Idle like real quick and then see one half cocked dood. All I can tell him is get out of the traffic areas, ya get what you deserve. If he was a real guide he would not be around there for sure!!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

hilldo said:


> I'm going to have to go get a sammitch and read this entire thread!


Me too. I could tell it's gonna be a burner just from the title.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just get a flag made...and fly it as you pass LOL


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Can someone name this particular guide?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I like the idea of taking his pic and posting it and his "modus of operandi" over the net. Bidness might just tail off a tad, ya think? hwell:


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

I echo what Capt. Dustin says. I also fish SLP frequently and there's just not room there are anywhere else for that kind of conduct. I have met or have knowledge of most of the charters operating inshore in the Freeport area, and I have not encountered this individual. Since a number of folks posted they have seen similar conduct from him, I would really appreciate a description of his boat....mainly so I can avoid him.

Other than a couple of jetty trips, I have been fishing the surf the last several days and having excellent luck. I posted on another fishing Website yesterday that there's plenty of fish in surf for everyone right now, but watch the crowds this weekend. Give everybody room.

I also posted that I saw two pretty ugly scenes yesterday. They were at the mouth of the Brazos River where fishermen had gotten out of their boats to wade fish, left them anchored in one of the main guts crossing the bar into deeper Gulf water, then got mad at other boaters for boating through "THEIR" fishing hole. One "offender" aluminum boat was idling along bumping his bottom on the bar trying to get outside to deeper water. The other was a larger, heavier, fiberglass center console (like mine)coming in from the Gulf and stayed on plane in order to safety cross the bar. I don't disagree with what either of these boats did. There's miles of surf in both directions from this particular spot that is full of fish right now. There was plenty of room for these two guys to move and still catch fish. But, it's their choice. If they choose to play ball in the middle of a busy street, they better learn to watch for passing cars who also have a right to be there.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Does this guy wade? Cause if he did I'd catch him away from his rig then.. pull his anchor and drag his rig about another mile away from him. Drop the anchor then run back and forth or do circles around him the whole time he was walking back to get his boat. And when he almost got to his boat I'd start the whole process all over again. I would only do this in my mind but it helps to vent it off like this at times. Hope he reads these posts and can learn to live in the real world we all share. BTW I also fish that end of the bay and try to stay out of the way.


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

I just read back through the posts and saw the one from TeamFaith with the description. Again, I don't know this person, but will keep an eye out for him. I did see and hear an exchange of words over near Bird Island above Cold Pass several weeks ago between an individual fitting this description and a guy in a kayak. I don't remember what the boat looked like.


----------



## DrP (Jul 21, 2006)

I believe naming him on this forum, with one person's opinion being the judge, would be slander. One of the rules on this board is to not make slanderous remarks about individuals, isn't it?

Regardless, I'd like to know who it is also. I can picture several Galveston guides that need to lose a pound or two.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Chill out, if this guy is that that bad, physical confrontation will result in someone getting hurt, going to jail or worse. Turn the tables on him, just ignore his rants and raves, let him be the one to get bent out of shape and have his BP skyrocket. Just continue on your way and wave at him, if he is anchored in the channel too bad for him.

There is not one sorry arse fisherperson on this earth worth losing your freedom or life over. It is good to vent your anger on this board but leave it here. It would be a real bummer to read about someone getting killed over something like this guy. Many years ago I used to gripe about the same thing and my wife said something to me that changed my approach, "you cannot control the behavior of other people, and you can catch more bees with honey".


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

hilldo said:


> I'm going to have to go get a sammitch and read this entire thread!


yes, that sounds good.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Captain Blood said:


> if you are anchored anywhere near a channel or navigable waterway, you had better expect anything. When I run through the pass, I do not slow down. To hairy to be polite. stay on plane and keep in the gut. And the guys anchored need to get over it.


ditto...........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Outrage said:


> Anyone know his name or the type of boat?


I've seen him, Fat guy, with a gotee in a big Pathfinder.
No harm ment, if he was skinny, I'd call him a skinny guy in a pathfinder.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't mind me...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe the Rockport Idiot migrated.









This report would be great for the Jungle! :smile:


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Somebody please PM me and tell me who this guy is...

Thanks


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Tooter.LOL*

I was thinkin Tooter too. LMAO

I had a balony, mustard, and chez sammich.



Melon said:


> Maybe the Rockport Idiot migrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Fat & gotee....wasn't me, I don't have a Bote...


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

There is something in the regs about anchoring in a channel. I can't quote it but know someone who does. I guess some folks think we have a helicopter waiting by just to pick up our boats and deposit them on the opposite side of where they are just so they don't upset some one else.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The lesson learned is run by on plane, less wake, and if you fish in a boat channel expect it.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Take the high road on this one, there are idiots everywhere. Besides, sounds like he's a heavyweight.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I have fished with several guides, but only once with one who yelled at passerbys. When they started yelling back at him I was afraid we might get shot. Some guides perpetuate rude fishing behavior because some of the beginning fishermen, who are trying to learn, think this is proper behavior and repeat it from their own boats later.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

This thread is worthless without names or pictures.

Syncerus


----------

